# Pics of your Pigsties?



## BEverret (Sep 11, 2013)

Does anyone have picks of where they keep their pigs? 

I raise chickens and I'm trying to figure out if I have enough space, and if I do how many I can have.


----------



## Brice (Dec 6, 2013)

I wonder about that too.

Do pigs even need some inside place to live in during bad weather?


----------



## stormyday (Dec 1, 2013)

I think they do where I live, here in Illinois it gets pretty nasty. The wind blows cold. Even if it's a little hut just big enuf for em to get inside and lay out of the wind and rain or snow. In the summer they defiantly need some shade too or some mud


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2013)

We have a "pig lot" (with a small hut) we use till they get a little size on them, then they are put on pasture with the sheep. But even then we bring them back to the lot at feed time.

But you can raise a pig without pasture... We used a pig house for years. (12 X 12 pole shed with floor, roof and half sides.)


----------

